# 2.0 TFSI TURBO UPGRADE SUGGESTIONS



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

Can anybody suggest a good turbo package/ kit/ upgrade for the 2.0 TFSI unit (Plus any other components e.g. Remap, intercooler, air filter, injectors etc) that would see an MK2 TT Coupe nudging the mid to high 4 sec 0 - 60 sprint.

Fast spool up and driveability are also essential.

is 380 - 400bhp achievable and who are the best tuning firms to use?

Thanks
(Thought this would be the best place to ask :wink: )


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

You are going to be seriously limited by fwd.

However, stage 2+ ed30 DSG GTI's have done <5.2s on road tyres and went on to get 12.75s 1/4 mile @ 114mph, which is very quick.

As the TT is ~100kg lighter a nice OEM upgrade to the K04 will get you some very descent performance and probably into the high 4s 0-60 with some sticky tyres, while keeping standard low end response characteristics.


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a good thing to know, luckily I haven't taken the plunge into purchase yet. I sold my MK1 TT earlier this year and haven't yet replaced it.

Considering a TT or a 335i (will probably be banished from here if I go for the BMW. lol)

been reading a little though and there's a 2.0 Quattro available from 2009 onwards and has the S-Tronic gearbox.

It seems the TTS is shaping up to be the best option (same question posed before for the 2.0 but in relation to the TTS what is available?)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The TTS is definitely the best bang for your buck and can yield about 330bhp with modest outlay (a few k). To get anywhere near 380+ you need to spend serious money and time.

I had one, loved it, and upgraded by increasing to 2.5l and adding an extra cylinder  . Love that too. The entry price into owning a 2.5 is dropping all the time and once you factor in the costs and time to get a 2.0l anywhere near your goal, it probably is not much more of a leap. Then 600 quid will see you well into the 400's... plus a sound you could never hope to match with a 2.0


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd love to go for the RS and that half Gallardo soundtrack. only problem is I don't have 35,000 to spend yet. Business has to be really good for at least two years to justify that.

I'm sure there are grave consequences for this suggestion but, what about raising the boost pressure? That gives more torque and speeds up response. I'm guessing some internals need to be strengthened plus uprated injectors to cope with the demand.

is that a possibility?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

C.J The 3rd said:


> That's a good thing to know, luckily I haven't taken the plunge into purchase yet. I sold my MK1 TT earlier this year and haven't yet replaced it.
> 
> Considering a TT or a 335i (will probably be banished from here if I go for the BMW. lol)
> 
> ...


You will be into mid to high 4s 0-60 with just a remap on an S-Tronic TTS, on normal road tyres too. It really is a great bang for the buck.

Add a downpipe and uprated fuel pump and you might be into the low 4s range


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

A remap, downpipe, fuel pump equates to low 4's with the DSG/ S-Tronic.

So, if I add a cone filter, uprated intercooler, hybrid K04 or Holset HX35 twinscroll (any advice on a better turbo than the stock for fast spoll and strong torque), forge wastegate and fast road cams in theory I'll be troubling 996/ 997 Turbos?

This may sound like a ludicrous idea but, the turbo used on a 997 GT2 (Borg Warner BV50-2280) which utilises variable turbine geometry, could that be plumbed into the 2.0 engine.

May sound stupid to some but its those crazy ideas that often create great things.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

LOBA do a LO380 turbo kit that will be good for 380-400PS if that's what you're after. There is a thread on AudiSRS about an MRC tuned S3 with the LO380 running 390PS.

A TTS running a turbo back exhaust with hi-flow cat/de-cat, remap, new spark plugs, FMIC and hi-flow fuel pump will prob yield max 350PS and close to 500Nm of torque. That's the limiting factor really as the upper torque limits of the DQ250 are a bit of an unknown.


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Toot, would it be possible for you to post the link to the thread for me please?

I really appreciate the input from you guys.

No opinions on the Borg Warner BV50-2280? I'm guessing a lot of bespoke pipe work would be needed to attach one.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

You really can't go wrong with a KO4 conversion too, 350bhpish for around £3000 supplied and fitted (depending on what exhaust and software you already have) great increse in power over the K03 but it only takes you to tuned TTS/S3/ED30 power,


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Stage 3 a TTS or buy a TTRS as you will need to do brakes ARB and stuff to cope with the extra power.

fitting a bigger Turbo is money down the toilet and will bring a TTS cost upto 2nd hand TTRS prices.

If you want a faster car buy a faster car, you will always get your money back, or if tuning start at the top spec car.

I never see the point in tuning lower model cars, you may as well burn £50 notes in the garden.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

C.J The 3rd said:


> Thanks Toot, would it be possible for you to post the link to the thread for me please?


http://audisrs.com/about19210.html - LO380 thread

http://audisrs.com/about24705.html - MRC S3 build thread


----------



## C.J The 3rd (Dec 22, 2010)

Wise words Demon, although I was intent on building something progressively so the financial impact won't be as immediate as going straight for the model up (TTRS costing twice as much). I would never rule out the RS completely it's just that it's beyond me for now.

Brakes, transmission and handling all important to, I won't be ignoring that either.



So, opinions/ comments/ suggestions on the Borg Warner BV50-2280?

Thanks again Toot and as well John.


----------

